# !!!!Friday Pictures!!!!



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Few sunrises & sunset pics. Picked some more maters from the garden also.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cinco Ranch before.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Cinco Ranch before.


Had some good party's around them rice wells!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

61 falcon i picked up this week.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Emily running the sander taking out burrs and stamps on the new deck planks...she did a great job too
2. I love jumpers


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Front view......










Back porch view.....









Closing the deal next Friday....finally....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

BretE said:


> Front view......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your wife got her WOW factor!! Beautiful and congrats.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Cole Degges and his #1 fan (my daughter)
Ribs wings and beans....
Me and my oldest girl
Couple of bucks at our feeder


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I had a rough week. My veins hurt this time after getting out of the hospital. My arms are becoming toothpicks


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Last Friday afternoon we where toned out for a possible house fire. 
When we pulled out on the highway we knew quick it was burning!










Then right after we get back to the station and truck rehabbed we dropped a tone for a large grass fire off of 2004 past 523


















James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

We did a just for fun photo shoot this week...... That's the cockpit of a 70' sportfish.....









Cool striper!!









Cool rooster


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

My baby girl and I went for a quick morning trip and she caught the first 2 fish of the day.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Some beach pics from gorda last weekend and no that wasn't me stuck


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

wickedinhere said:


> 61 falcon i picked up this week.


Cool !! I had a 62 Comet.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Seadrift final trip for 2015. 
Princess Sadie.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I had nothing to add this week, so I took these this morning. There are a couple things in the pictures that don't fit the era, maybe someone will spot them. They also hold a hint of my possible future.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> I had nothing to add this week, so I took these this morning. There are a couple things in the pictures that don't fit the era, maybe someone will spot them. They also hold a hint of my possible future.


The old pistol grib rods were very popular in the seventies.
Your moving to umbrella point?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Me in my Lightning running the Texas Mile exactly one year ago today. It was the fastest pass I have ever made at 166 MPH. My brother just called me from out there and they are lined up, waiting on the rain to pass. He's hoping for a 173 out there this year in his Challenger. He needs to wind to shift for that to happen though.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I had nothing to add this week, so I took these this morning. There are a couple things in the pictures that don't fit the era, maybe someone will spot them. They also hold a hint of my possible future.


I know what your hint is,and I say go for it. The rod looks newer than the old ABU and Penn reel in the pic.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> I know what your hint is,and I say go for it. The rod looks newer than the old ABU and Penn reel in the pic.


You should have a release party with it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Brody happy to be in the boat.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

was rattle trap around then ?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Sold out and Retired as of 10-1-15 just me and my best buddy chilling this rainy morning


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This mornings sunrise


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> The old pistol grib rods were very popular in the seventies.
> Your moving to umbrella point?


No, I've lived in the same place since I was born and I'll never move. I would like for someone that knows Trinity Bay to take me fishing over there. Hint, hint.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nokillbill said:


> was rattle trap around then ?


Bill Lewis started making Rat-L-Traps in the late 60s, but the one in the picture is a new model.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*My Grandfather*

This is my dad's dad. He died two months before my father was born (age 31). He served in limited capacity in WWI due to only having one eye. He lost his eye in a squirrel hunting accident (bullet ricocheted). The 22 he was using is in my brothers possession.

The picture was taken while in service in New Mexico (we believe).


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*October Eats*

Sickening ..isnt it ? Most dishes still under $ 4.99 a plate . lol That's going to be my 2nd cook book....lol Eating fresh to table or under $ 4.99. I will be talking to a publisher over the Holidays .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is October and I love me some Kraut Trout :dance:

Antipasto

Added a Pork Porterhouse

Polish-Cajun Rubbed Salmon over Dirty Rice

Red Wine Marinated Flank Stuffed Pitas

Balsamic Glazed Turkey Loaf

Egg-white Dipped Eggplant Parmigiana


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Capt. Dave, I sure would like a bite out of dat sammich.


----------



## smak90 (Sep 4, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I had nothing to add this week, so I took these this morning. There are a couple things in the pictures that don't fit the era, maybe someone will spot them. They also hold a hint of my possible future.


The map is recent!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

*Cabo Dorado*

86.3lbs
65 1/4"


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Smoking hot Grannies 

Love my XLR8

Monday Catch

TBT picture The Shark


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"Red skies at morning...Sailors take warning."

*Cool pix..and pretty accurate for today. Cat 5 hurricane Patricia about 
to hit Puerto Vallarta......



Mrschasintail said:


> This mornings sunrise


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Me and my Dad










My dad with a red snapper out of ponce inlet in Daytona beach










Bull red









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I took the boys to TCD last Saturday. The wind was blowing so we just soaked some dead shrimp.

They enjoyed the day! There must be a billion + piggy perch in the bay.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Brazoria County Fair and a couple of trips with my boy this summer


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Fat 20" trout from last weeks outing had a 11" mullet in his stomach!

Alfonso with a nice flounder last Sunday on the LLM....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

smak90 said:


> The map is recent!


Bingo. They didn't have hot spot maps with GPS coordinates in the 70s.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Visited my brother in Colorado this past week


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*It must be "FALL"*

A picture caught on my game camera in our back yard.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> Sold out and Retired as of 10-1-15 just me and my best buddy chilling this rainy morning


Congrats.....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

LIVIN said:


> 86.3lbs
> 65 1/4"


WOW!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BretE said:


> Front view......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that doesn't suck. Lol. Congrats on the new casa.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pic from my wife's feeder from a couple of weeks back. I don't think he'll lose all his fluff but my wife is asking is he old enough to shoot if she sees him. She's all into the 5 year plus on our small turd place so I said yea he's like 17 years old so dust hiss assz. She said wow that's old and okay. Lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I think your wife got her WOW factor!! Beautiful and congrats.


Thanks a lot.....she deserves it, trust me....


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I had nothing to add this week, so I took these this morning. There are a couple things in the pictures that don't fit the era, maybe someone will spot them. They also hold a hint of my possible future.


Here is a photo of ME when I was one of the first west bay guides and AC Becker put me in his "Texas Big 3" book. an can you believe I had to buy it, he would not give me one.

notice those pythons, just right out of Vietnam. I could of used a hair cut, but.......


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Been working on the golf cart finally got it done.

Tom


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Second pic didn't load.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

*front view*

beautiful place ( the tax man is going to love your drive way).....










Back porch view.....









Closing the deal next Friday....finally....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Exciting day!!! Original, artist's proof, and giclee 1/200.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Front view......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be on your driveway guy's XMas card list! LOL Thats a lot of crete! Place looks awesome!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

You are on your way!! You won't need luck, you have talent!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Reel Girl said:


> Exciting day!!! Original, artist's proof, and giclee 1/200.


Well done RG! Congratulations.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't paint mine but I had it framed. I like Reel Girls watercolor.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Reel Girl said:


> Exciting day!!! Original, artist's proof, and giclee 1/200.


Both are good to look at.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Friday beauty shop*

Abby done went and got beautifed


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

BretE said:


> Front view......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cool - you have your own little piece of paradise. Congratulations!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

This grand baby makes my wife so happy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> This grand baby makes my wife so happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a framer!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Sickening ..isnt it ? Most dishes still under $ 4.99 a plate . lol That's going to be my 2nd cook book....lol Eating fresh to table or under $ 4.99. I will be talking to a publisher over the Holidays .
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I'll buy one for sure!!!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

New project to work on. 1984 13' Whaler. Fits perfectly through the new rear garage door into my back patio.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I don't think it's going to have the same effect when you sound your horn on that one as your big boat does, Capt. Nick. Sweet boat.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Leo said:


> That's a framer!!


I agree! Man what a great idea for a Christmas gift.My wife would flip out opening that gift.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I was nervous about this project with all the rain predicted this weekend. We hauled in 50 yards of enriched top soil and 40 yards of mix soil. Once I heard that we may get 6"-10" of rain I ordered the sod to help stop all of our dirt from getting washed into the parking lots.. We were able to get all the sod out by lunch yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

